# iPAD 3G



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone know if I buy an ipad with 3G in the UK, can I buy a Spanish SIM for ipad payasyou go when I arrive in Spain?

Can't use a dongle with an ipad - but is there a special SIM for the ipad to do the same job?

Thanks for all techies for considering this question!!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Ipad uses cut down sim cards which should be available or you can cut down a standard sim card.


----------



## riveting (Jun 17, 2012)

When you buy a sim I am pretty sure that the attendant should be able to cut the sim for you. Hope that helps.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm.... thanks. But does this mean I will pay the same per month as the dongle which is Vodaphone? All rather unclear and I am not in Spain at the moment. And this is for internet, not 'phone!!!

If I had a SIM put in in the UK, would this work in Spain I wonder. Probably need a Spanish SIM methinks.


----------



## riveting (Jun 17, 2012)

2ladies said:


> Hmmm.... thanks. But does this mean I will pay the same per month as the dongle which is Vodaphone? All rather unclear and I am not in Spain at the moment. And this is for internet, not 'phone!!!
> 
> If I had a SIM put in in the UK, would this work in Spain I wonder. Probably need a Spanish SIM methinks.


I have no idea what a dongle is sorry. I think the cost for internet browsing is 14€ /month on a prepay plan with vodafone. The regular sim cards are 6€ and come with 5€ credit. 

I would think that if you purchased a uk sim card that you would be charged the uk roaming rates if you were to use it in spain?


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

You are right of course - would need to purchase in Spain. At the moment I use a dongle - which is mobile internet.

There is a Spanish SIM in this dongle - could this be put in the iPad and would the charges be the same?

Anyone have an iPad and prepay? i.e. no contract.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

In Spain, shop around for the best PAYG 3G dongle deal. Prices will vary as will the amount you can download/use the net. Don't rush into it. You should be able to get a sim to fit.


----------

